# 3 months with the Destroyer 350.



## MOA (Jan 22, 2011)

Ok, this is my first time posting a review type thing. Be nice and ask any questions you want. I am also just returning to archery after a 10 year vacation doing other things.

I bought this bow from Carter archery in St. Joe. Crackers set it up and tuned it. Out of the box impression was WOW. I love the InVelvet finish. almost soft to the touch and seems durable. I fitted the bow with a Ripcord Code Red, a Hitman 7 micro, Bowtech wrist sling, and octain stab and shot it set at 65# and 28" draw. I put probley 100 arrows thru it while at Crackers. Before I left it was shooting bullets thru paper and I was rattling arrows from 20 yards. Crackers shot it thru the chrony with both my 390 grain GT and his 325 grain arrow at 315 and 335 respectively. 
I have since shot it at least 2 times a week for probley 1000 more shots. the grip I love out of the box is still giving me problems. I try to shoot with my hand at a angle to the bow but the grip almost pushes my hand back to straight. 
I shoot almost entirely at a Mathews shop, and compaired to a Z7 it seemed slightly loader. so I added a set of micro limb savers to the FLX and CodeRed. what tiny vibration was there seems gone and the bow is slightly quieter. I would put it right there with the Z7 on that. 
As I shot I started noticing that the break over on the cams is very abrupt, so I lowered the poundage to 62 and shot that way for 2 weeks. The slight differce made it almost unnoticable. I have since raised it back up and I still notice that the bow bounces a little as it breaks over, but not as bad as say a PSE Evo or Monster 6. 
I guess this is where I talk about the draw cycle. Its a high speed machine and as such draws firm. The vally is short, but I pull to the stops, which seem very firm, and I can actually creep more than on the Monster 6 I shoot of a buddies. The draw, while heavy(which I like) is smooth. I can draw this bow from any position. Sitting, kneeling, laying on my back(Thanks for that one Ike, saw it in you videos) doesn't matter. I actually fired my best 50 yard group to date of about 4" from my knees. 
The only thing I can critisize is that I still get bit every once in a while. If I don't pay attention to my form it gets me, but not as often as the Martin Fury it replaced. When I do get bit the arrow will be out of the group by about a inch at 25 yards to the right. I also added a set of limb saver quads to the limbs to see how much quieter I could make the thing, and the ansewer is not much, because out doors at 40 yards its quieter than my brothers Diamond Liberty. 
I have noticed on close inspection that while the fit is awesome, the finish has blank spots in some of the holes. It takes a close look, but they are there. And the derailing rumors have me nervous on let down, especially since I feel like I almost have to push the string forward 1/2" and then it wants to rocket forward. 
In conclusion in my opinion the D350 is quiet, smooth, fast, accurate, well made, and pretty. The down side is some have a touch of vibe, They are form critical to a small degree, and the finish is good but not $800 great.Oh, and the peep is still rotating slightly. 
I'll try to post pics later, cause my computer wont let me.

Any questions? Comments? How can I do this better?


----------



## MOA (Jan 22, 2011)

I just wanted to add a list of bows that I shot that compare to the D350: Moster 6, PSE Evo, PSE Omen, Pse Axe 6 and 7, AlphaBurner(my second choice) and Z7 mag(also nice, I like the longer ATA).
Also, I realized I didn't talk about the feel of the bow at draw and on release. The bow felt a like it wanted to stand up straight on draw. on release it just kinda sat there, and I wanted it to roll forward a little, so I added 2 limbsaver modular stab mods to it and it drops in perfect at the shot. Just gentley rolls forward. I don't feel any hand shock, just a touch of forward movement, then it tips over and is right how I want it to be. But that is all subjective. The moderate ATA lets it hond on target very well, but not like a athens Exceed. About like the Hoyt CRX32 and PSE Evo.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Your chrono is a bit generous.


----------

